
Tokenizing Assets as Crypto Is a Delusion - joosters
https://www.coindesk.com/the-tokenization-delusion
======
spottybanana
It is easy to take some shitty token like GirderCoin and criticize it, but
what about tether and other stablecoins? Those are centrally issued tokens
that seem to have demand and userbase.

"But until that happens, tokenization of assets seems likely to remain the
province of professionals, and “be your own bank” merely a lovely dream."

Well, everyone can hold these tokens and "be their own bank" already with
bitcoin and stablecoins, however just not that many might want it. To me it
looks like the author is mixing up the technology and business demand. The
token technology seems to work robustly, there have been some somewhat
successful tokens issued (stablecoins). Still everything is quite miniscule
compared to mainstream economy. Whether tokens will be significant technology
remains to be seen.

~~~
verdverm
Too add to tokenization problems, for example, I have seen something about
selling a portion of you home's equity. This, to me, seems like a way to
extract wealth from those who are desperate and end up like the subprime
debacle

